# RC planes...lets see yours



## turk2di (May 18, 2008)

Lets see your scale RC plane, or any plane. Used to fly them myself but it got to expensive.


----------



## OconeeDan (May 18, 2008)

This is one of those hobbies I KNOW I would be involved in if it weren't for guns or knives.  Dan


----------



## StriperAddict (May 20, 2008)

I'm suprised 60grit and 243 haven't responded to this yet


----------



## 243Savage (May 24, 2008)

I just finished assembly on a Hobbico Upstar EP sailplane today.  I've also got a Great Planes Fling 2m (you can see the tail of it in the background).  The Fling will float forever on good thermals.  I Lost a nice Cessna about a week ago because of wing failure and all I could salvage was the radio gear and motor, it was a total loss.  I had a super hot motor in it and was doing aerobatics that was just too much stress on the airframe.


----------



## 243Savage (May 31, 2008)

New kit got delivered today....this should be be ready to crash in a couple of weeks.


----------



## turk2di (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks great. Love those highwings!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 1, 2008)

What are ya'll using to cover the wings now a days?
I remember building them and using silk and dope.


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 1, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> What are ya'll using to cover the wings now a days?
> I remember building them and using silk and dope.



Monokote or Coverite, it's a polyester heat-shrink film with heat activated glue on the backside.  Once you get the technique down, you can get it drum tight and it adds strength to the balsa framework.  

You don't see many people use the silk/dope process anymore that I know of.  I've done it before.....talk about a buzz   That's definitely a job to do in a well ventilated area.


----------



## walters (Jun 2, 2008)

*planes*

man i would love to get into that, used to be into the cars, i just dont have no one to teach me how to fly one


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 2, 2008)

walters said:


> man i would love to get into that, used to be into the cars, i just dont have no one to teach me how to fly one



You can buy a computer simulator to start with.  The controller is built like an actual radio set to teach you the feel of the controls. It get's you started with hand-eye coordination because some of these models will scream...you have to be thinking a couple hundred feet ahead of them.  The one made by Great Planes has a huge library of well know manufacturers models and you can go from a simple sailplane to multi-engine beasts.

I need to practice on mine some more. 

As soon as I get settled in the new house, maybe a couple of weeks from now, I'll start a thread and show you guys a build up from start to finish from a kit to give you an idea what's involved assembling an ARF (almost ready to fly, usually about 90% pre-built out of the box) and then I'll do one that is straight balsa wood built from blueprints.  It may take a while because they don't get built over night.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2008)

I used to dabble in R/C...spend tons of hours building just to have the thrill of a 4 second crash and burn!  I can't for the life of me figure out how a plane can roll over and auger in so quickly!     Boats...now THAT's more my speed...had a boat that was 5 foot long and ran off a 32CC weedwacher engine modified for water cooling, etc.  Had that bugger flying around 60 mph coming straight towards me on a dead run, and the plan was to whip it around at the last second and send a wall of water spraying towards everyone watching.  Well the exhaust hose must have split and pumped water all over the battery compartment because when I went to do that last second manuever, there was absolutely no reaction to the controls at all!   Never have I seen a boat do a collission into the dock at such a speed and literally bounce back around 20 feet out of the water!   Spectacular crash if I do say so myself.   There went another $1100 down the tubes.  I think I'll stick to rubber band gliders from  now on!


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 4, 2008)

I can relate to the boat incident 

I had a Miss Budweiser Hydro that would flat out scream.  An unfortunate turtle got in the way one afternoon...the boat went airborne at full throttle ....end of story.


----------



## turk2di (Jun 5, 2008)

243Savage said:


> I can relate to the boat incident
> 
> I had a Miss Budweiser Hydro that would flat out scream.  An unfortunate turtle got in the way one afternoon...the boat went airborne at full throttle ....end of story.



Whats the worse RC plane crash u have had


----------



## JohnK3 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's not a kit.  It's an ARF.


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 6, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> That's not a kit.  It's an ARF.



You wouldn't think so if you'd see the parts count.  Two fuselage halves, a wing, and bags full of little pieces.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jun 6, 2008)

My Dad and B-I-L got into flying and building back about 15 years ago.  My Dad still has a few of the planes.  They used to have a few Scat-Cats, a nice Piper Cub, a couple of Extra 300's.  Daddy still has 3 bi-planes they made, but I can't think of their names.  It was always fun to go watch them fly.  It got very expensive, and back on Feb. 14, 2000, we were hit by a tornado, and it destroyed most of what they had.  Nice to see a few people still fly them though.


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Jul 5, 2008)

I used to race nitro buggys and monster trucks, I guess it got to expensive...it was fun though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2008)

turk2di said:


> Whats the worse RC plane crash u have had



Me and 5 friends built a B-17G with a 6-foot wingspan back in the early 90's. 6 month's later it was ready to go. After a few practice taxi's, our "pilot" decided it was time. Beautiful take off and when it was about 60 feet high he started banking left. Plane went left, turned on it's back and went nose first into the ground. BIG mushroom cloud of dirt and parts. Haven't touched one since.


----------



## turk2di (Jul 7, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Me and 5 friends built a B-17G with a 6-foot wingspan back in the early 90's. 6 month's later it was ready to go. After a few practice taxi's, our "pilot" decided it was time. Beautiful take off and when it was about 60 feet high he started banking left. Plane went left, turned on it's back and went nose first into the ground. BIG mushroom cloud of dirt and parts. Haven't touched one since.


OOps!!


----------



## psychomax (Jul 29, 2008)

*Hangar*

My hangar .


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 14, 2008)

I been wanting to do aircraft for some time. I got a couple of boats with outboards and a Kyosho Outlaw truck instead.

My moms BF had an electric boat so I took a Dumas tunnel hull over one day to see if he wanted to race. He wouldn't even bring it out. Anywho I was runnin around out back of their houseboat when a boat went by, on the way in the waves were just right for jumpin  but when I whipped it around and headed back out the waves weren't right and it got airborne on one and landed wrong on the next and just plowed right under the next one. Talk about holding your breath, I wasn't sure it would even come back up but the foam did it's job and it poped right back up, one of their neighbors saw it happen and fetched it for me. I dried it out and it started right up and ran just fine. I also have a deep vee with an outboard on it which is much better in rough water but not as fast as that tunnel boat.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone fly their planes in Jersey in Walton County?


----------



## rednck21 (Aug 15, 2008)

im into the r/c crawlers, but not planes.  i can spend hours on the real flight simulators though  theres a cobb county park specificly built for rc planes and helis thats about 2-3 miles from my house that i go watch from time to time.


----------



## psychomax (Aug 15, 2008)

Our RC club is located in Buchanan.


----------



## gpigate (Aug 15, 2008)

are choppers allowed in here ?

raptor 60 and trex 450.  raptor is nitrous and trex is elect.  both using spektrum dx7


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 6, 2008)

Just finished framing up a mini-telemaster.  Now for the final sanding and covering and it should be crash worthy.


----------



## DocHoliday (Sep 6, 2008)

*COOL!!*


----------

